# Before and after



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

maybe some Micro Pygmy Swords planted in a U fashion along the back and sides?


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I like the re-scape,looks original.Very interesting,draws the eye in.


----------



## Discusfan99 (Feb 25, 2017)

dcutl002 said:


> maybe some Micro Pygmy Swords in a U fashion along the back and sides?


I've seen those and I'm really interested, but I'm not sure if I wan't to go with the "jungely" look (chain swords) or more of a low carpet (DBT). I have cories, so that will probably affect what I choose, any thought on cories and 3" grass?



MtAnimals said:


> I like the re-scape,looks original.Very interesting,draws the eye in.


Thanks, it also hides my 2" overflow.:wink2:


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

There is a type of Cryptocorne that doesn't get very tall and it carpets. The name escapes me now. I'll try to remember and post it later or maybe someone else knows of what I'm talking about.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

After searching, I think the plant is *Cryptocoryne Parva.*


----------



## Discusfan99 (Feb 25, 2017)

dcutl002 said:


> After searching, I think the plant is *Cryptocoryne Parva.*


Thanks, I'll consider it. Only problem is that people are saying it grows very slowly, I was looking for a fast growing carpet.


----------



## Lichard (Jan 24, 2012)

I like the look, it reminds me of an old growth forest!

As far as carpet plants, from my experience dwarf hair grass and glosso seem to carpet relatively quick.

If you're looking to increase it, adding some ferts, c02, or upping the lighting would increase growth.


----------



## Discusfan99 (Feb 25, 2017)

Lichard said:


> I like the look, it reminds me of an old growth forest!
> 
> As far as carpet plants, from my experience dwarf hair grass and glosso seem to carpet relatively quick.
> 
> If you're looking to increase it, adding some ferts, c02, or upping the lighting would increase growth.


Thanks, I'm running DIY CO2, have a finnex planted LED, and dose Excel and iron.


----------

